# [Cómo] Script para vigilar el router.

## pcmaster

Tras darme cuenta de que el ADSL se reiniciaba de vez en cuando, tenía que hacer un script que fuese controlando la conexión, para saber si las desconexiones del ADSL duraban 5 minutos o 5 horas. Tras hacer un script básico que, poco a poco ha ido mejorando, aquí tenéis el resultado final:

http://www.megashare.com/267271

Para instalarlo hay que descomprimir el archivo en un directorio con la orden:

# tar xvjf vigicon-1.0a.tar.bz2

y seguir las instrucciones del archivo instalar.txt

Contiene archivos de configuración para los routers Livebox (modelo fabricado por Inventel), Thomson 530v6 y 3CRWDR100Y-72. El de Thomson es probable que funcione con otros modelos ya que las webs son parecidas. Si os funciona con algún otro modelo, hacédmelo saber. También hay un archivo de configuración (no probado exhaustivamente) para vigilar un puerto ethernet.

Los routers (excepto el 3com) deben tener la web configurada en castellano.

Si hacéis archivos para otros modelos de router, me los podéis enviar y los añadiré al programa.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Interesantísimo, gracias por publicarlo.

Cuando el router requiera autenticación, donde se podría modificar tu archivo .conf para leer el estado?

Mejor dicho, donde no, no es esa la pregunta, si no como hacerlo. Digo, todos los routers que tengo a mano requieren autenticación para leer el estado desde el html...

Salud!

----------

## pcmaster

Hola,

¿Has leído el archivo instalar.txt?

Router Livebox:

El script no necesita la contraseña del router, porque coje los datos de la página principal, la que te muestra el enlace de "Acceso a las páginas de configuración (acceso reservado, protegido por una contraseña). " justo debajo del estado del ADSL, que es lo que lee el script.

Router Thomson:

El script funciona por defecto tal y como viene el router de fábrica, o sea, sin contraseña. Si la necesita, en el archivo instalar.txt ya puse cómo modificar el archivo de configuración, modificando las líneas:

ESTADO=`lynx -dump "$IP_ROUTER"|...

 IP=`lynx -dump "http://$IP_ROUTER/...

dejándolas así:

ESTADO=`lynx  -auth usuario:contraseña -dump "$IP_ROUTER"|...

 IP=`lynx -auth usuario:contraseña -dump "http://$IP_ROUTER/...

Es decir, añadiendo al comando lynx el parámetro -auth usuario:contraseña (lynx debe estar instalado para que funcione, ya que se usa para obtener la página del router). Está en portage:

http://packages.gentoo.org/packages/?category=www-client;name=lynx

¿Qué modelos de router tienes?

----------

## zorth

parece un buen trabajo a simple vista aunque no creo que sea muy relevante mi opinion al respecto pues de programador ni idea  :Smile: 

lo que si quiero añadir es que como usuario de telefonica me he dado cuenta que cuando mldonkey esta corriendo un par de dias y en casos puntuales, llegando a bajar hasta 18 gbs en 2 dias y poco, telefonica va y me capa el ancho de bajada de mi adsl 3mbs a 512kbs o hasta los 32kbs como ayer. tengo quer reiniciar la linea adsl y el router para que vuelvan a tomar los 3mbs. parece que no soy el unico que tiene este " problema ", y segun telefonica, puede que sea por problemas de congestion de red y sobrecargas donde hay que ser solidarios repartiendo el " ancho de banda disponible " entre los usuarios conectados a mi zona   :Shocked: 

asi que al que le valga ese script y este con telefonica que lo use, yo por desgracia, sigo con mi viejo 3com 812   :Confused: 

saludos.

----------

## pcmaster

Eso no tiene nada que ve con mi script  :Wink: 

Comprueba que el problema no sea que en el programa p2p no tengas demasiadas conexiones simultáneas y eso sature el router.

----------

## sefirotsama

 *zorth wrote:*   

> parece un buen trabajo a simple vista aunque no creo que sea muy relevante mi opinion al respecto pues de programador ni idea 
> 
> lo que si quiero añadir es que como usuario de telefonica me he dado cuenta que cuando mldonkey esta corriendo un par de dias y en casos puntuales, llegando a bajar hasta 18 gbs en 2 dias y poco, telefonica va y me capa el ancho de bajada de mi adsl 3mbs a 512kbs o hasta los 32kbs como ayer. tengo quer reiniciar la linea adsl y el router para que vuelvan a tomar los 3mbs. parece que no soy el unico que tiene este " problema ", y segun telefonica, puede que sea por problemas de congestion de red y sobrecargas donde hay que ser solidarios repartiendo el " ancho de banda disponible " entre los usuarios conectados a mi zona  
> 
> asi que al que le valga ese script y este con telefonica que lo use, yo por desgracia, sigo con mi viejo 3com 812  
> ...

 

Ono empezó con el royo este y parece que se ha puyesto de moda... has cambiado el puerto por defecto del programa?

Conexión y transferencia encriptada???

Tal vez deberias hacer un script que te cogiera una nueva IP cada X horas... un palo para mldonkey...

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

> ¿Has leído el archivo instalar.txt?

 

 :Embarassed:  no... No le leí, me fuí derecho a ver los scripts por dentro, presuponiendo que la parte "como instalar" me la sabía. jeje.

Ahora entiendo por que usaste lynx y no curl...

 *zorth wrote:*   

> telefonica va y me capa el ancho de bajada de mi adsl 3mbs a 512kbs o hasta los 32kbs como ayer

 

Jeje... La mula, la pesadilla de cualquier ISP. Si alguna vez han tratado de limitar el P2P en una red mas o menos grandecita, sabrán de que hablo. La verdad no me extraña... 

En particular en la red overnet/edonkey, el sistema que usa es una porquería, no entiendo como es que ha llegado a tener tanta difusión. Para poder descargar un solo archivo con muchas fuentes, he visto mantener establecidas hasta 3000 conexiones, de las cuales solo usa para descargar no mas de 30 o 40, ridículo... Satura las colas de paquetes de cualquier dispositivo sin ningún esfuerzo.

Se podría hacer exactamente lo mismo usando el 5% de la cantidad de conexiones que establece. 

Nunca puede llegar a descargar aprovechando el 100% del ancho de banda por que necesita el 30% del mismo solamente para verificar en que posición se encuentra uno en la cola de descarga del usuario que está en la otra punta y cuanto crédito tiene.

Llevo años haciendole la contra a esta red p2p de porquería, espero que algún dia desaparezca por completo..

Salud!

----------

## zorth

 *sefirotsama wrote:*   

>  *zorth wrote:*   parece un buen trabajo a simple vista aunque no creo que sea muy relevante mi opinion al respecto pues de programador ni idea 
> 
> lo que si quiero añadir es que como usuario de telefonica me he dado cuenta que cuando mldonkey esta corriendo un par de dias y en casos puntuales, llegando a bajar hasta 18 gbs en 2 dias y poco, telefonica va y me capa el ancho de bajada de mi adsl 3mbs a 512kbs o hasta los 32kbs como ayer. tengo quer reiniciar la linea adsl y el router para que vuelvan a tomar los 3mbs. parece que no soy el unico que tiene este " problema ", y segun telefonica, puede que sea por problemas de congestion de red y sobrecargas donde hay que ser solidarios repartiendo el " ancho de banda disponible " entre los usuarios conectados a mi zona  
> 
> asi que al que le valga ese script y este con telefonica que lo use, yo por desgracia, sigo con mi viejo 3com 812  
> ...

 

sip, mis puertos tcp/udp son puertos muy altos, nada de 4662 y 4672 xD

si se congestionara el router como dice pcmaster, seria el propio router el que se colgara o dejara de funcionar, pero funciona perfectamente y probado ya en un router nokia de mi cuñado. ambos, con el mismo sintoma. si abuso de la bajada mi conexion se " baja " de 3mbs, 3080000bps de entrada segun el router, hasta los 32000bps de antes de ayer. cosas de telefonica imagino.

lo que estoy pensando es en hacer capturas de pantalla del monitor del router donde muestra el ancho de linea para imprimirlas y adjuntarlas como prueba cuando denuncie en los 2 prox meses, a telefonica en la OCU  :Smile: 

no puedo usar distinta ip puesto que mi ip es fija por suerte o desgracia :S

saludos y sorry por variar el hilo de este post pcmaster.

----------

## pcmaster

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Cuando tenga un rato haré el archivo para el router 3Com 3CRWDR100Y72 (el de ya.com) puesto que tengo por ahí uno que me regalaron. 
> 
> 

 

Pues me va a costar más de lo que esperaba. Lo estoy probando y la web dice lo que le da la gana.

Aparte de que la web usa javascript y no he podido usar lynx, elinks sí sirve, pero la web va chunga. Incluso usando Firefox, es posible que en la web diga que está conectado y funciona la conexión. Le das al botón "disconnect" y sí, dice que está desconectado... pero un ping a Google sigue obteniendo respuesta. Y si actualizas la página, te pide la clave de entrada de nuevo... y vuelve a salir que está conectado.

---Editado---

Por lo visto lo que ocurre es que vuelve a conectar inmediatamente, porque la IP cambia. Ya lo he dominado.  :Wink: 

Y al final sí, he usado una combinación de lynx y curl. He tenido que hacer algunas virquerías, pero al final ha funcionado.

Actualizo al nuevo archivo vigicon-1.0a con soporte para el router de 3com

----------

## pcmaster

Arreglado archivo vigicon-1.0a: faltaba archivo con el texto de la licencia GPL.

----------

## Theasker

me lo he bajado y los scripts están vacíos :/

----------

## pcmaster

Vamos a ver.

Si te lees el archivo de instrucciones, verás que el programa vigicon y el archivo de configuración (en realidad ambos son scripts) es todo lo que necesitas. El programa, cada vez que se ejecute, comprobará el estado de la conexión (conectado con la misma IP, conectado con otra IP, desconectado, etc) y , si ha habido cambios, actualizará el archivo de log en /var/log/vigicon/. Recomiendo poner een el cron un comando que ejecute vigicon con la frecuencia que desees que se compruebe la conexión, yo lo tengo cada minuto.

Los scripts que hay en /etc/vigicon/scripts no son necesarios. Están si, por ejemplo si tú quieres hacer que cada vez que se conecte/desconecte/cambie la IP ejecute algún comando. Por ejemplo, puedes hacer que cuando cambie de IP deshabilite un servicio determinado, o que lo active al conectar. Eso lo haces poniendo las órdenes adecuadas en dichos archivos, que por defecto no tienen nada.

----------

## Theasker

vale, funciona perfectamente, gracias y sorry por no haber investigado lo suficiente.

----------

